# frogs



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

Figured I'd repost this here as I need to unload and would prefer local. I need the room and these guys need a home. I can help meet you partway as well. Please get in touch with me if interested!


]]]]INIBICO standard male imitator
]]]]'08 golddust bastimentos pumilio female?(I had a pair and thought the calling male died cause the calling stopped, but have heard a 'squeak' every so rarely when I spray)

Thank you,


Alex


----------

